# Mountain Horned Dragon bite



## ames09 (Sep 26, 2010)

First: OUCH!
My Mountain Horned Dragon decided that I was food today and bit me hard on my thumb, refusing to let go until someone else prised her off me. Are there any side effects to being bitten by a lizard of this species?
I hope not!
Has anyone else had experience of a MHD being agressive when they first got it?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

They are not venomous so I wouldn't worry about being envenomated, obviously. However, they can have some bad bacteria in their mouths like any animal and can pack a nasty nip!
Just bathe the wound under cold running water, sanitise and bandage.
How long have you had the animal and how old is it? It could just be that she was still getting used to everything and was very defensive/edgy. If they feel they are under threat they will most likely bite or display - you have to remember that we are monstrous predators to them until we show them otherwise!


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

pics!!


----------



## kaleluk31 (Sep 6, 2010)

reptilelover96 said:


> pics!!


[email protected]


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

reptilelover96 said:


> pics!!


Lol, someone is blood thristy


----------



## Trezeck (Sep 13, 2010)

The bacteria that they have in their mouths could be the most of your concern if it pierced your skin.

Ohh yeah... and pics or it didn't happen  lol


----------

